# lets meet up at disneyland



## human no 5973 (Mar 21, 2006)

sounds fun, but I dont think I can pull of disneyland funds right now.

But goodluck.


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> i really want to get a gathering going but it looks like no one wants to set a day or place. i should probably post this under one of the zillion cali gathering threads but....
> 
> anyway, how about we meet up at disney in anaheim, CA? i know SA affects everyone differently but im taking a shot in the dark and say that the majority of people would feel more comfy in a group gathering thats noisey like an amusement park, as oppose to a quiet place like a park, bowling or mini golf.
> 
> ...


That's not a bad idea regarding Disneyland, but I'm more interested in starting something sooner that doesn't involve alot of expense! LOL.......But I agree with you about the trouble in agreeing on a time and place; I'm not sure exactly how eager everyone is about actually meeting in person, face to face. But I am.....


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

:sigh I really want to go to Disneyland - I've never been there or even Disneyworld. Poor me, eh? If I lived closer and had the money, I'd agree to go and then I'd probably chicken out anyway. :lol

But it's a really good idea, Gumaro!! It would be a lot of fun and there wouldn't be as much pressure to constantly keep up conversation since you'd have lots of things to do and see and all those rides to go on... :sigh I'm definitely going to make it there one day!! :banana


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

yeah, theme parks are a bit pricey. im all for going to disneyland if i have the money and the time.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I think a theme park would be fun.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd be up for it because I do have an annual pass. I can tell you though that going on a saturday wouldn't be too good because I know how crowded it gets there. A weekday would be better, but I could see how that would be hard for some people with jobs and all.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Disneyland is very expensive... Any type of gathering has to be at a free place. I'd be interested if this ever actually starts up though. Certain anti anxiety meds have helped reduce my anxiety so I could actually do something like this.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea...if only l was in America in June  Thinking l'd like to travel to America tho in the near future. Disneyland would be fun!


----------



## Ala (May 3, 2005)

i don't really like disneyland because it's pricey and the lines are just way too long. i know this is more about meeting people but i would become really uncomfortable with people i didn't know waiting in 1-2 hour lines and not really having much to say.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i might be interested in a meet-up, but i also think disneyland is too expensive.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Ala said:


> i don't really like disneyland because it's pricey and the lines are just way too long. i know this is more about meeting people but i would become really uncomfortable with people i didn't know waiting in 1-2 hour lines and not really having much to say.


that's my worry too.

but Gumaro set a date for early june so we have plenty of time to decide the 'where'


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i'd be up for disneyland on that date. i live about a half hour from there so its no problem


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

hmmm...im going to disneyland in june with relatives, for 2 days.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

I recommend somewhere quiet and uncluttered like a local park. An amusement park would be good for a second gathering after you guys get acquainted with each other. I would go this June if I'm not busy.

BTW, I went to two socal gatherings in 2004. We played basketball and went bowling in the first, and visited the Long Beach Aquarium in the second.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> whatever happend to kitty chan chan?


 She's doing well last time I spoke to her, and very actively involved with her church.


----------



## BLACK-RIVER (Jun 14, 2005)

I like your Disneyland idea. I would totally be up for that. What if we just make a definite date, June 17th like you suggested, and plan something, wether it's Disney or somewhere esle, and see who shows up, even if only a few of us show up, at least we could pull one of these gatherings off, we can always have other gatherings after that for people who can't attend this one.

Knotts Berry farm is cheaper than Disney, and they have that SoCal residents deal, or what about the Santa Monia Pier?, kinda like an amusement park but it's free.


----------

